# Taxing a zero rated car



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I got a letter the other day to tax the car even though it is free, it is the V11Z letter, but I cannot see a way to do it on line.


Has anyone done it? or do I have to go to the post office?


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Just send em a cheque for £0.00 and await the exchange.

Ray.


----------



## powerplus (Oct 6, 2014)

Hi i think you still have to go through the process as it still has to register that it has insurance and a mot if needed


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

raynipper said:


> just send em a cheque for £0.00 and await the exchange.
> 
> Ray.


eejit


----------



## EJB (Aug 25, 2007)

Tax it as normal but there is no charge.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

powerplus said:


> Hi i think you still have to go through the process as it still has to register that it has insurance and a mot if needed


Yes but how do I do it online Barry, if it needed paying I can do it but not if it's free.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

EJB said:


> Tax it as normal but there is no charge.


It asks for an 11 digit code which is on the V11, I do not have a V11, I have a V11C which has 16 digits.


----------



## EJB (Aug 25, 2007)

I give in!


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

There is an option on the VED application online for either the V5 reference number or your reminder letter number. Its dead straight forward.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Me too Ted for now

looks straight forward until you try doing it online.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Kev. Its dead easy. You dont have the V11 so presumably you have the V5 registration document?

If so just go to this address and follow the instructions.

https://www.gov.uk/vehicle-tax

Click the big green START NOW button!

Then click the option to say you dont have the V11 form, then you will be given the option to use the V5 registration document. If you havent got that either your basically fooked!


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

You miss the point Barry, yes I can still do it, I can do it by phone and have done a few minutes ago so it's not really an issue now, what I was after though was why does it say I can do it online and give me an address and unique number if there is no way to actually do it that way.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Pudsey_Bear said:


> You miss the point Barry, yes I can still do it, I can do it by phone and have done a few minutes ago so it's not really an issue now, what I was after though was why does it say I can do it online and give me an address and unique number if there is no way to actually do it that way.


Did you try putting in the V5 number online? Works for me, every time. Takes literally 60 seconds.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Still missing the point Barry, I should be able to use just the info on the letter as pictured.


----------



## nickkdx (May 26, 2009)

We tax ours 107 free online, we just use the number off the log book.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Yes but what is the point of DVLA saying you can do it online if you can't


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Thats two people who told you just to use the log book V5 ref no. You can lead a horse to water etc etc etc


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

The OP asks how to do it online.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Yes and we told you. Use the link I provided and your V5 and it takes 60 seconds. :knob:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

barryd said:


> Yes and we told you. Use the link I provided and your V5 and it takes 60 seconds. :knob:


No, no one has found how to do it online as it says to, using the info I posted in the letter clever clogs.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Wots car tax?

Ray.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Pudsey_Bear said:


> No, no one has found how to do it online as it says to, using the info I posted in the letter clever clogs.


So the instructions you received are wrong. Is that what you are saying? People have shown you how to tax it online though on here. NickNDX and myself showed you how to do it. I give up.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

barryd said:


> So the instructions you received are wrong. Is that what you are saying?


Which is pretty much what I said in the OP innit, TBH the best way is to just use the automated phone version, took 30 seconds.

I also asked the question as I was wondering if I was either reading the letter wrong or not using the online thing properly but no one has got back to me on that, just suggesting stuff I already knew about, which I was thankful for, but not what I was looking for.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

...anyway probably time for your meds Kev...there's a good boy!


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

'Koff


----------

